
Ask HN: Which resources have most positively influenced the way you live life? - user0x1d
 Some resources seem to have come my way when I most needed them and positively influenced my life. Here are some and why:<p>1.CODE by Charles Petzold (book) - this book is single-handedly responsible for getting me into programming and starting my own business.<p>2. The Power of Now by Eckhart Tolle (book) - you can watch your thoughts, woah! I now do this every single day. Every hour I pretty much catch myself thinking about stuff and... I&#x27;m aware that&#x27;s happening.<p>3. Naval Ravikant at the Joe Rogan Experience (podcast episode) - Listening to Naval has made me so much confident about everything I can accomplish as a human being and has changed my life&#x27;s focus entirely.<p>4. The Last Dance, Netflix (TV series) - young Michael Jordan also had idols he looked up to and wanted to be like. He became one of them and eventually better than his own idols with hard work. Perhaps that something I can too accomplish?
======
tpkahlon
Books, Videos are good resources for training your brain to not do certain
things. It is mere data where reader is in control of processing information
in a favourable state of mind. Personal loss/failure or lowest phase is best
teacher in life that puts your mind on spot and its actions lay foundation for
how your life will look for upcoming years.

------
kinderczekolada
Access to lots of money and time in my late 20s.

~~~
throw_this_one
How’d you get access to that? I’m trying to figure out how hah.

